# Twin Powerpole Problem



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

FlippinFish said:


> I have a Robalo Cayman with 2 Powerpoles. Yay, right? Only 1 will deploy and retract. Any ideas on why the other won’t? Selector has both illuminated and plenty of sound activity. I recently bought used and both worked on the water test. Any help is appreciated.


Check voltage, get the serial number off the pump and call Power-Pole directly. Best service in the industry!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

OED said:


> Check voltage, get the serial number off the pump and call Power-Pole directly. Best service in the industry!


X2


----------



## m.latorre555 (May 25, 2011)

I’ve called power pole while on the water with the pole stuck down. The tech walked me through a few steps and we figured out the ground connection was loose. Tightened it up and it came right up. They really are the best in the industry.


----------



## CastandBlast (1 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> X2


X3
I know someone who has had to replace a board twice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a customer with a ten year old power pole on his skiff and it was in terrible shape from corrosion flaking the powdercoat off and the pump didn’t work. Called PowerPole and they sent me a full PowerPole kit (I basically had to put a whole powerpole together) and all hoses etc plus sold me a pump for half price. You can’t beat that. Prime example of the best customer service.


----------



## FlippinFish (29 d ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I had a customer with a ten year old power pole on his skiff and it was in terrible shape from corrosion flaking the powdercoat off and the pump didn’t work. Called PowerPole and they sent me a full PowerPole kit (I basically had to put a whole powerpole together) and all hoses etc plus sold me a pump for half price. You can’t beat that. Prime example of the best customer service.


Thanks for the message. I had a similar interaction with Bennet Trim Tabs. I’ll call them on Monday.


----------

